# Snow, Then Rain, Then Freeze



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wondering what you feel is the best way to plow in this situation. It snowed about four inches the other day and my truck is in the shop so I can't plow yet. Expect to get it back today or tomorrow. It's supposed to get into the 40s today and tomorrow with some rain tomorrow. The next day the temperature is supposed to drop and I can only assume what is wet will them refreeze. So, here's the question... When would be the best time to plow? I've plowed prior to the rain and refreeze before and it seemed to make things worse because the snow that was left turned into a sheet of ice (after the rain/refreeze). I was thinking that if I let it rain, then refreeze, and then plow, I will plow away all of the ice and be left with the little bit of snow that doesn't get plowed. I have an uneven gravel drive so it doesn't plow clean. What do you think?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Plow before it freezes


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Plow, squeegee,salt


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plow, Salt heavy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sday88;2095216 said:


> Just wondering what you feel is the best way to plow in this situation. It snowed about four inches the other day and my truck is in the shop so I can't plow yet. Expect to get it back today or tomorrow. It's supposed to get into the 40s today and tomorrow with some rain tomorrow. The next day the temperature is supposed to drop and I can only assume what is wet will them refreeze. So, here's the question... When would be the best time to plow? I've plowed prior to the rain and refreeze before and it seemed to make things worse because the snow that was left turned into a sheet of ice (after the rain/refreeze). I was thinking that if I let it rain, then refreeze, and then plow, I will plow away all of the ice and be left with the little bit of snow that doesn't get plowed. I have an uneven gravel drive so it doesn't plow clean. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


Get the wet stuff pushed off, Salt. Don't let it refreeze. If its your personal drive being stone if it makes a mess not froze wait.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What ever you do don.t use salt on a gravel drive,
unless its a river of ice and even then id just drive on it.
Salt will made a soft spot for your plow to dig into.
To mulch salt and you will have mud.

What happens when you use salt is, the salt burns a hole threw the snow and ice. It then hits the gravel , then dissolves into brine that seeps into the gravel causing mud and a soft spot.

Salt works on paved areas because the brine stays on the surface.
where the brine melts the ice/snow as it runs across the surface it also loosens the bond it has with the paved surface. This does not happen on a gravel drive.

Also, salting heavily could burn any evergreens or other plants you have next to your gravel drive as it will just seep into the ground.


Remove the shoes if you haven't all ready and scrape it down before it freezes if possible..
them=n when it warms up scrape it down again.

If its slippery use sand/cinders.

I let about a inch or 2 of packed snow develop on my gravel drive.
its nice and smooth and I'm not plowing up gravel.


----------

